

Show HN: Coder Weekly - motter
http://coderweekly.com

======
wink
The idea is hardly unique, what matters more is that you have to somehow agree
to the choice of content presented by the author of the summary in question.

I'm doing one of these myself for a few months, over at
<http://f5n.org/stack/> (and it consists at least 50% of HN content, so I
didn't post it here as of yet.)

As I've also written somewhere my inspirations were <http://www.foldl.org/>
and <http://chneukirchen.org/trivium> \- because there's stuff I like to see,
I couldn't care less for weekly JS and Ruby links, for example, however rich
in quality they would be :)

------
niels_bom
I'd love an RSS feed.

~~~
dnlk
[http://us4.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=a2e40d31d41d5e395f4...](http://us4.campaign-
archive2.com/home/?u=a2e40d31d41d5e395f44447e8&id=3b843cbb69) seems to be
their archive providing this RSS link:

[http://us4.campaign-
archive1.com/feed?u=a2e40d31d41d5e395f44...](http://us4.campaign-
archive1.com/feed?u=a2e40d31d41d5e395f44447e8&id=3b843cbb69)

~~~
motter
For convenience I've created a feedburner feed:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/CoderWeeklyArchiveFeed>

------
hello_moto
So... exactly like Peter Cooper's js and ruby weekly eh.

~~~
thehodge
Pretty much, there is a fine line between being inspired by and just plain
cloning..

~~~
motter
Seems a little unfair. I'm subscribed to two weekly newsletters, both of which
are excellent:

<http://www.pythonweekly.com/>

<http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>

...so I decided to create one to gather together the best, most detailed
programming articles I could find, regardless of language or platform. I don't
see how this could be called "cloning", though the format of a weekly
newsletter is obviously nothing new.

~~~
petercooper
I think it's a good idea (hence <http://statuscode.org/>) and think there's
more than enough room for multiple projects in this space, I'd already found
several before I started on the SC project a few months ago.

There are about 101 glossy celebrity magazines all competing with each other,
101 documentary TV channels, 101 radio stations.. I like to think that we're
all just making the market _bigger_ rather than dividing up some specific
number of subscribers :-)

What matters is our individual take and individual editorial direction, and
that's very hard to copy. Good luck!

~~~
motter
Interesting, I had no idea that existed! Completely agreed on the different
channels point -- it certainly seems like there's space for multiple players.

Anyway, good luck with statuscode!

~~~
petercooper
I have seen similar things play out in blogging, screencasts, and elsewhere.
People are not doing X, then one person does X and does OK at it, but then
more people turn up and the entire market blows up because the larger number
of producers validates the idea in users' minds! :-)

(All of the interactive "code learning" sites are a current demonstration of
this phenomenon.)

~~~
motter
Absolutely -- I'm trying to remember the name of the effect(s), but my
searches have failed so far.

~~~
petercooper
Coincidentally I was reading The 22 Immutable Laws of Branding this morning
and the 'Law of Fellowship' in that book defines it to a tee! :-)

